# spent some time at Starbucks...



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm trying to "get out" more and I spent about 45 minutes on my computer at Starbucks today. It's a step up from than hiding in the house... going to keep taking little steps like this...


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Good work. 

Lately I've been making any excuse to get myself out of the house, e.g. going into uni for a class that is ridiculously easy and is recorded and posted online anyway.


----------



## mondayeyes (Sep 26, 2011)

cher35 said:


> I'm trying to "get out" more and I spent about 45 minutes on my computer at Starbucks today. It's a step up from than hiding in the house... going to keep taking little steps like this...


That's so great! I've always wanted to do this and I talk myself out of it. Hoping I'll have something similar to post in the future. Thank you for the inspiration :nw


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job, people! Give yourselves a lot of credit for your courage, since the people around you probably won't.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks guys... it's nice to have people who understand why that's a big deal for me


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that _is_ a big deal! I used starbucks the same way - at least that way I made sure I had someplace to go every day, and it was a way to get used to the idea of people knowing me somewhere, because it would be more or less the same crew working.

I got used to just going in, and being amongst other people. Then, when I was ready, I went to the same one on a regular basis so that I would be forced to say hello because the clerks recognized me. and then on from there. It's a great way to build a hierarchy to work on.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you... I've only been on this board about a week but it's been so helpful just when I really need support. :boogie


----------



## Beyond Infinity (Jul 16, 2009)

Baby steps


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

good for you


----------



## saara (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice.  Cafes are a great place to be with people/ when you're not. It's great social practice just sitting in a cafe and relaxing & reading or whatever. You've inspired me to hit up starbucks again on a regular basis.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad I could help inspire you  I am planning to go again sometime this weekend.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

cher35 said:


> I'm trying to "get out" more and I spent about 45 minutes on my computer at Starbucks today. It's a step up from than hiding in the house... going to keep taking little steps like this...


good job. i did similar things during the summer. went starbucks or borders or the library and just read or stayed on my laptop.

didnt really have any conversations with anyone, but its a small step, instead of just staying in the house all day being depressed.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

Did the Starbucks thing a few more times, getting more comfortable. I even had a short chat with the barista. I think it's really helping me to be out among people, whether I talk to anyone or not. One thing it helps me with is the thought that everyone is staring at me, because they're definitely not.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

this is hard for me i get distracted by other peoples noises


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

I do too! I think that's common among people like us. I am getting more used to it the more I spend time there


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome! Love the fact that you're being proactive about trying to overcome SA. Congrats! 

It's funny you mentioned Starbucks because I just came from there where I had a college interview.


----------



## tra072011 (May 17, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Can never go wrong with cafes, especially mid-day. There's just something about the environment that relaxes you no matter how loud it can get there lol


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

cher35 said:


> thanks guys... it's nice to have people who understand why that's a big deal for me


i know it's a big deal for you, well done! i couldn't go into any coffee shop on my own...ever! I wouldn't even go in to get a coffee to go.


----------

